# Career Advice... Cannot decide what to do!!



## RatherGolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello All!,
I am a newb to this site and in need of a little peer advice. First let me start off by giving some background information.

I will be graduating in May 2012 with a double major in Finance and MIS. So far, none of my professor's have really helped with narrowing down a career path. They pretty much show up, teach the course, and go home. None of them are very personable, so talking about what I should do after my degree is like pulling teeth. To be honest, I feel like I have learned nothing in the MIS program except how to use Visual Basic and C. Other than that we have touched many things but at an inch deep level. From what I have researched, Visual Basic and C, doesn't get me to far in the job interviewing process. 

Here is a list of material that we have touched on:
SQL, ASAP.NET, SAP, Virtual Box, MathCad, MatLab, wireshark, Linux, PwDump, Zone Alarm, WebGoat, BackTrack, Burp Suite, EtterCap, NetworkMiner, Nmap, and ZenMap.

Like I said, I am not sure if any of this helps. 

My biggest problem is I don't know which way to go in my career. This is partly my fault because I did not research what career I should take. I simply listened to the college advisers when they said "MIS and CS can do the same thing and if you go MIS you can easily pick up a double major!" 

I am trying to teach myself Java at the moment. 

What I would like to do (I think, because I have no real experience in any of this) is create mobile applications, or ethical hacking, or some sort of user interface design. With that said, I can't seem to find a way to start any of this. Every time I start researching, I get caught up in tech language and acronyms that I don't understand. 

It is becoming increasingly stressful that: A) I am about to graduate and have no clue if I can find work. B) I may be to late in to the game to even play ball. (Wrong major/ Can't start over) C) Once I graduate, student loans will start calling to collect. 

Sorry for being so long winded, and I really do appreciate all the advice. If I need to provide anymore information just let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello RatherGolf, welcome to TSF!



> I am trying to teach myself Java at the moment.
> 
> What I would like to do (I think, because I have no real experience in any of this) is create mobile applications, or ethical hacking, or some sort of user interface design. With that said, I can't seem to find a way to start any of this. Every time I start researching, I get caught up in tech language and acronyms that I don't understand.


If you're wanting to create mobile applications, Java is definitely the language to start learning. The Android OS has applications only made in Java. They have being working with getting C++ bindings involved, but so far it's dominantly Java. We have a Programming section of the forum in case you ever need to post and ask questions there while you're learning. We also have a sticky thread that helps you get started:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f128/getting-started-v3-560074.html

The Java resource portion of that thread should be helpful to you, and if you have any questions about all the 'tech language', just ask on the Programming section and you will usually get a swift reply.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

If you're interested in ethical hacking, I'd recommend looking into the CEH certification.

Certified Ethical Hacker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Be aware though that you need real-world IT security employment to be approved for the CEH exam (not just anyone can take it, you have to apply and be accepted for the right to sit for it). Having A+ and Net+ beforehand doesn't hurt, I'd also recommend Security+ before CEH, as CEH is considered an advanced certification.


----------

